# RSS Feeds



## oremus91 (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't been able to find much (see: anything) in the user control panel about RSS feeds but it would be nice so I don't have to keep monitoring the sub-forums I am interested in. Does anyone know if there is RSS functionality here and I am just missing it?


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...uctive-forum-whore-4-steps-pics-included.html


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...uctive-forum-whore-4-steps-pics-included.html



I appreciate it, is there a special note to append to urls to achieve this? I don't use google reader or firefox but when using reddit you can simply append "/.rss" to the subreddit link and add that you your feed.

Nevermind, got it! Looking closer at the picture I got the "external.php?type=RSS2". Thanks again.

Second edit.. this is for the forum as a whole, if there a way to get individual boards?


----------

